# Anyone else HATE mineralize eyeshadows?!



## sharkbytes (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey gang...I was just wondering if I was alone in my blind, searing hate for mineralize eyeshadows.  Everytime a collection comes out with them, I'm so tempted because the colors look so gorgeous.  And everytime, I kick myself when I get home because at least one side of the duos (don't know about the trios) has poor color payoff for me.  The only one I use with any regularity is MiLady, and only the red side at that.  I find the purple to be pretty inferior. 

Anyone who does love/use them regularly, do you have any tips and tricks that might help me use the ones I have collecting dust?  I generally use a 239 to apply, along with a base, usually a paint pot.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 16, 2008)

Load your brush with color and mist it with Fix+.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't have experience with any of the older ones, only the newer duos that came out with Electroflash. In my experience, to get the best color payoff, you have to use a good base of course (probably the stickier the better).. then I spray the brush lightly with Fix+ and pick up the e/s.. Tap off excess to reduce fallout, and apply it by gently patting it on the lid instead of swiping.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 16, 2008)

^^Thanks! I never thought to try Fix+ with them, I'll definitely give it a shot.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 16, 2008)

use them with fix+ and you will forever regret your hate for them!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 16, 2008)

i actually feel the same way about mes. that is why im not going to buy any from red she said collection.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_i actually feel the same way about mes. that is why im not going to buy any from red she said collection._

 
Same here! I was dumb enough to buy them from a couple of different collections, but no more. They're ok, but I just prefer the regular eyeshadows and I do NOT see what all the hype is about.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm just worried about the mica irritating my eyes. I have really sensitive eyes. Is the new formulations for the Red She Said collection different? This is what I am waiting for...

I guess using the Fix + would tend to keep the mica from migrating.

I really am interested in the MES trios, as I was in the duos but passed them up for fear of buying products that would see no love.


----------



## Misstink (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I'm just worried about the mica irritating my eyes. I have really sensitive eyes. Is the new formulations for the Red She Said collection different? This is what I am waiting for...

I guess using the Fix + would tend to keep the mica from migrating.

I really am interested in the MES trios, as I was in the duos but passed them up for fear of buying products that would see no love._

 

ok so this might be an ignornant statment, but does the mineralized shadows have more mica then then regular shadows, and i thought that the mica is what holds the shadows to your skin?


----------



## aimee (Oct 16, 2008)

i only have Sea & Sky MES and i looove it....it has great color payoff on me and almost no fallout
i have a mineralize eyeshadow in teal from another brand (make up studio) and i love it too


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 16, 2008)

Hateee hate hate them. The ones that came out with Electroflash didnt seem as bad as the ones before that, but I still wasn't convinced. Im looking at Danger Zone this time around, I might get it.
I have mercurial from a year ago, and I hate it. Its a terrible e/s imho.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 16, 2008)

I hate the MES, I seriousely will buy no more of these. I tried with 2 collections already. I know that they may work with Fix+ and all that, I just don't want to go through all that. I'll stick to regular MAC e/s and pigments.

btw, I have some baked mineralized e/s from Pupa and they're excellent. I don't get any glitter fallout and they do not crease on me.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 16, 2008)

Glitter/sparkle bombs, blech. Does not want.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't have an issue with them.   even without Fix+ they don't really give me any more fallout than any other eyeshadow or pigment.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess it's all up to preference and/or the applicant.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fresh green mix.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 16, 2008)

I love Fresh Green Mix too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have Sea & Sky and Earthly Riches and don't have a problem with the fallout more than wiht any other shadows. I mostly use them dry, very rarely wet.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 16, 2008)

I really dont like the MES, i am not buying any more i can never make them work :-(


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_use them with fix+ and you will forever regret your hate for them!_


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the MES. I have never had a problem with them. I have applied them wet or dry, and they always look great!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
*looks at her fix+ and schedules the next trip to the store*


----------



## Cocoa_love (Oct 16, 2008)

I use the Milady purple a lot with other purples and nocturnal in my crease. I put on UDPP AND a PP when I use the lighter e/s. I also use pigments with it...so i guess you could say I use use it to build up a look. YK? I love the sparkle they have and how they can add to a look. (IMO)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 16, 2008)

For real? I haven't had a payoff problem with any of mines... Even when applied dry...


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 16, 2008)

I useto hate them! I would get sucked in buy them and then instantly almost get rid  of them! BUT NOW! I am in LOVE with them! I use them with make up forever eye seal and their is NO fallout and the color is so intense! I only want to use them these days~ 

I am also loving the fix plus with the mineral msf's and stuff. I have been using msf as my foundation and loving it!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 16, 2008)

Um, the difference is ASTOUNDING when you use fix +!  For real, I wasn't expecting a miracle here because I was just so fed up, but I tried it out with Odd Couple from Electroflash, and that goldy-color actually looks like a shimmery, rich bronze and the purple is a bright flashy shimmer.  WOW.  Thanks so much ladies!  I was really ready to just B2M some of these, but now they get a stay of execution


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the MES..I used to hate them...Until I used them with the  Fix+ .. Just makes the color so vibrant and they apply so much smoother.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Um, the difference is ASTOUNDING when you use fix +! For real, I wasn't expecting a miracle here because I was just so fed up, but I tried it out with Odd Couple from Electroflash, and that goldy-color actually looks like a shimmery, rich bronze and the purple is a bright flashy shimmer. WOW. Thanks so much ladies! I was really ready to just B2M some of these, but now they get a stay of execution
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL they were saved from the grips of B2M death.. haha.. 

Glad you like them now!


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 16, 2008)

i dont hate them i guess, more like i dont know how to work with the colors.

i have Sea & Sky, Polar Opposites & Two to Glow.


no trying to be racist or anything but, my asian eyes cant really handle blue?
i guess or i dont experiment


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Oct 16, 2008)

So I agree completely that before picking up a few tips and tricks these were a hated MAC product for me but not so anymore!

After grilling my MAC MUA's here are my favorites.

1. Fix+ which has been mentioned is a good option.

2. Water Based Mixing Medium used to dampen a 242 brush is a better option and the color will stay put.

3. Using a base of Paint and CCB mixed together along with option #2 will yield results that will have you regretting every last Mineralize you didn't buy.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 17, 2008)

I am not fond of them but I don't hate them either. I have only picked up Mi'lady from last year and Sea % Sky from this year. They are highly pigmented and great colors. But I don't think I would buy anymore.


----------



## shelavou (Jan 2, 2009)

I have Threesome and Danger Zone, I like threesome but not so much danger zone..


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 2, 2009)

I love them: )


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2009)

Using a sticky base (like a CCB) is the best way to go imo.


----------



## iliang25 (Jan 2, 2009)

I hate them..I have only two and swore on not getting any anymore..I tried all recommendations but then this is maybe all user error..LOL!


----------



## iliang25 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanMAClove* 

 
_i dont hate them i guess, more like i dont know how to work with the colors.

i have Sea & Sky, Polar Opposites & Two to Glow.


no trying to be racist or anything but, my asian eyes cant really handle blue?
i guess or i dont experiment_

 
I can't handle blue either but it is mostly my preference. I don't look good on blues and it is so easy to go mimi!!! BTW I have asian eyes too!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 3, 2009)

Some I like, some I loathe. For example, I enjoy Heat/Element and Earthly Riches, but I DESPISED Ether. Traded that one off for Queen's Sin.


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Jan 4, 2009)

I hate them. I have 3, family silver, Engaging & By Jupiter and i can't worth with them. It just ends up a glittery mess. I don't want them anymore =(


----------



## Rennah (Jan 4, 2009)

I have 3: Earthly Riches, Odd Couple, & Pink Split.

I like Odd Couple a lot, but the fallout is crazy.

Do you think that spraying plain water, rather than Fix+, on the brush will work?

I will try using them with mixing medium. I don't have Fix+.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_I have 3: Earthly Riches, Odd Couple, & Pink Split.

I like Odd Couple a lot, but the fallout is crazy.

Do you think that spraying plain water, rather than Fix+, on the brush will work?

I will try using them with mixing medium. I don't have Fix+._

 
Yes, water or mixing medium will work just fine.


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 6, 2009)

I have all of the MES from MAC except those from the 1st collection (other than Whim). & I LOVE THEM ALL! 

Favourites are definately those Flashtronic (Mercurial), Electro Flash (Two To Glow) & Red She Said (Threesome).


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I have several, some of them I really like (bright like Mi'Lady which I paid a pretty penny for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but some of them seem pretty plain like Mercurial, not worth the price.. and some seem really too light to notice any special effect like Love Connection, which I sold. it's just a subtle gold-type shimmer which I can get from so many other different products I own.
I see many are mentioning Fix+, since there isn't a MAC store available to me, could anyone please link me one of those on ebay, or some specktra sale?
thanks so much


----------



## breakingdawn (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought one of them...I forgot the name.  But it shattered in my checked luggage the last time I flew.  Great.  Regardless, the glitter went EVERYWHERE and it was SUCH a pain to get all of the glitter off my face at the end of the day.  I'll be sticking with the  regular eyeshadows and paint pots.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 17, 2009)

i don't like any of the mineralize stuff from mac... i swatched a few of those things and made a quick exit out of the store... i'm sure the MA's there were like "wtf"... but um yea... no thanks...


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 17, 2009)

I actually really like them, but somehow lately they make my eyes water at the corners.. so I don't think I can use them anymore, which makes me really sad.


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, I got Family Silver. No way. No how.


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 18, 2009)

I am alergic to MES and bought three before 2 years and 1 last year and nothing changed with the texture of those old and new, this means no more MES in the future.


----------



## Eire3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I usually apply a shadow primer (I use the too faced shadow insurance and find it wonderful but also the primer potion from UD is great), then a light touch of pain pot (I use bare study for bases). This will help your mineralize e/s to stick to your lid and last all day.
Then, I work the e/s with the brush on my hand with a little bit of eye drops (or eyewash, i don't know which is the right english word. I use the ones for contacts but any will do, they're very cheap too and you find them in drugstores): they work as fixators and they enhance the intensity of the colour.
I think I had the better payoff i could from my mineralize e/s in this way.
Hope it would be useful


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 19, 2009)

I love love LOVE Sea & Sky!  When I use a p/p as a base it goes on very vibrant and stays just fine.

I also have Persuasive and Danger Zone.  I was disappointed with Danger Zone, the red ends up not the same it looks in the pot unless I use Fix+.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

I've only bought one MES and it was Mi'Lady from last year and I absolutely hate it. It's actually stopped me from buying or even trying out anymore MES in the future. 

My issue isnt so much pigmentation, its the chunks of glitter! It gets like everywhere.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

The glitter is pretty insane.  The silver middle stripe in Danger Zone and Persuasive is so annoying.  I haven't found a way to use it, I wish it wasn't even in the trio.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes I seriously HATE the glitter! It reminds me of when I was still in middle school when having glitter all over your face was still considered cute. But really its just ick lol.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't even get it to stick to my eyes it's so chunky.  Bleh.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol I'm afraid of getting the glitters into my eye and them cutting my eyeball! But there not like fine little shimmers there just straight up glitter! Like the kind you can find in arts and crafts kits.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I actually really like them, but somehow lately they make my eyes water at the corners.. so I don't think I can use them anymore, which makes me really sad._

 
ugh so thats what it is thats making my eyes water... i just realised that the other day when i used that purple trio from red she said my eyes were watering like mad all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone know a solution or am i just allergic?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 20, 2009)

I use the purple and grey one (forget what it's called) from the winter 2007 collection. It shows up fine on me. I use UDPP, though


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 20, 2009)

I LOVE mi'lady, both shades. I have to use mixing medium/water with it, so the colors come out very intense. with just UDPP the color payoff is bad and I dont wanna imagine how it looks without base at all. so just use them wet and the colors will look great


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

^^Ahhh that might be part of my issue. I only use UDPP as a base nothing else. Thanks for pointing that out for me!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes. MES love Fix+ or anything to dampen them. I learned that and fell in love with Fix+ after lilchocolatema (scandalous beauty) said that on her YT channel.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

Is Fix+ safe for use around the eye area? I have super sensitive eyes due to bad allergies and the last thing I want to do is to irritate them more. Ughh I can't wait to get my vents cleaned which I think is the source of my allergy problems.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 21, 2009)

I assume it is if you can spray it into your face. But, you may want to be extra careful with sensitive eyes.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking that too about it being sprayed on your face. I always tend to use my hand to cover up the eye area before spraying or spraying it directly into my hands and then patting my face with it. 

I've heard from some people that you can use visine eyedrops, I'm thinking that would be alot more safe for the eye area. Would it ruin the e/s though?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 21, 2009)

I've heard that as long as you leave the MES open to dry out, it'll be fine. So, you can wet the shadow or the brush.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks hun! I definitely don't want to give my Mi'Lady a second chance, the colors are just so gorgeous.


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

I have Pink Split and the color payoff stinks.
I like Polar Opposites and Hot contrast tho


----------

